# Moss is more valuable than Brady



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This guy makes some great points... it's a very interesting argument, and I tend to agree with what he is saying...

Ryan



> *Moss is more valuable than Brady*
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/7472596
> 
> ...


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Moss is nothing more than a gangbanger with athletic skills. I wouldn't cry if they carried him of the field on a stretcher.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I forgot to metion, that I wouldn't cry if they carted that pansy boy Brady off either.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that Boston sports fans are OBNOXIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No kidding. Randy Moss makes great QB's excellent (Brady), Good QB's great (Cunningham) and Mediocre QB's good (Culpepper). Vikes mistake #3,599 - Letting go of Moss. I keep hoping he'll come back one day. 



> I also forgot to mention that Boston sports fans are OBNOXIOUS!!!!!!


Almost as obnoxious as posting to yourself three times in four minutes.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

MAK said:


> I also forgot to mention that Boston sports fans are OBNOXIOUS!!!!!!


Thats why in New England they call us MASSHOLES!!

I look at it this way Moss is off the charts no doubt but last year we "The Patriots" came within a play of going to the superbowl with no real talent at WR. 
So ball up that article and smoke it cause who ever wrote that was smoking something!


----------

